
'Worst Case' Scenario for Flu Estimated - Anon84
http://news.yahoo.com/s/livescience/20090501/sc_livescience/worstcasescenarioforfluestimated
======
Anon84
This post explains some of my (Vespignani's) group results that I alluded to
before <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=586028>

------
moe
I don't have a "supercomputer" at my disposal to run complex simulations on,
but my common sense tells me that once we go beyond 1000 infections that thing
is long out of control. Remember that for each reported infection there is
probably at least one unreported one - and since flu spreads nearly
exponentially you don't need a supercomputer to do the math.

Well, good thing this virus doesn't seem to be as lethal as it was made out to
be in the early days. Let's just hope it doesn't mutate into something bad.

